

Who Built the Syrian Electronic Army? - danso
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/08/who-built-the-syrian-electronic-army/

======
ChuckMcM
You can dress it up in fancy grammar but it is just doxing.

I understand how, in the forums. it's kind of like saying "tag" to dump the
personal details on someone, but I would expect Krebs to take it up a notch
and try to figure out perhaps where the funding comes from, the operations
they SEA is running, and perhaps the motivations.

~~~
lftl
Doxing that apparently got everything wrong according to the updates. I rarely
wish for HN to be more like reddit, but their clear ban on doxing is useful,
and in this case I don't see any reason this post belongs on the front page of
HN.

~~~
pnathan
Flagging this post; he apparently totally got things wrong.

Let's hope an erudite and correct analysis gets posted sometime.

------
ari_elle
Nice Analysis of the SEA [https://opennet.net/emergence-open-and-organized-
pro-governm...](https://opennet.net/emergence-open-and-organized-pro-
government-cyber-attacks-middle-east-case-syrian-electronic-army)

~~~
ChuckMcM
This is a much better article than Krebs. Thanks for the link.

------
gbrindisi
I am a fan of Krebs and his works but I feel a little uncomfortable reading
this kind of "profiling" articles pointing out names and personal informations
without _strong_ supporting evidence, like this time.

I wonder what would happen if something like this happened to an US citizen. I
bet there would be enough room for a legal action.

------
wil421
I am not sure if anything he states is correct or not. I mean the people just
stated that he got it wrong but couldnt anyone just say no thats not me I did
contracting work for so and so.

